# Earthworm Jim appreciation thread!



## distressed_romeo (Nov 19, 2006)

One of the greatest cartoons ever. Discuss...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 19, 2006)

Absolutely. Twisted brilliance.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 19, 2006)

i thought you were talking about the video game : (


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 19, 2006)

I've never played the game...

Evil the Cat > Everyone else!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 19, 2006)

You've never played the game? I think the show is based on the game, not vise-versa. the game was fucking righteous. Evil the Cat's hot a special hell known as "ISO 9000" with office papers flying everywhere


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah I know the game came first...I'm just not a big gamer. I love his little 'source of all evil' interlude on the cartoon! 

'You see son, Evil the Cat works selflessly night and day to make the world a more horrible place!'


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 19, 2006)

you should download a SNES emulator and EWJ & EWJ2, even if you aren't gamer, you'll get into it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 19, 2006)

Dude, I know I would...that's why I avoid getting too into things like that, as I'll end up with no practice time, and get no work done!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 19, 2006)

you dont know what you're missing ;p


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll use my imagination! Life is short, and I have to prioritise...


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 19, 2006)

Dude, go download the game right now. It was one of the best games out at that time. Plus Tommy Talarico did the music and he's one of the best video game sountrack guys there is.


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Nov 19, 2006)

tender...


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 19, 2006)

The games were great.

Max the dog kicked ass.


----------



## Sentient (Nov 20, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I think the show is based on the game, not vise-versa. the game was fucking righteous.


 Absolutely. The game came out in '94, and the show followed a year later. I had the Sega Genesis version and loved it. Funny as hell, and just a really great game.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 20, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> The games were great.
> 
> Max the dog kicked ass.



"I must not fear, fear is the mindkiller!!"


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry for this HUGE bump, but I too have to speak of my love for this fucking awesome CARTOON! Want to play the game too.

They're planning to do more games, episodes and a movie as well, according to: Earthworm Jim (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, :earthwormjim: <--- Anyone?


----------



## Naren (Jul 27, 2008)

There's an Earthworm Jim animation?  I've played the SNES video games, but I didn't know there was an animated series. Is it any good? Most of the animations based on games or movies pretty much suck...


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Naren said:


> Is it any good?


 
It's AWESOME!


----------



## Volsung (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup, everything that is Earthworm Jim is awesome. In fact, I think I'll have to play the rom later on today just because the game is that cool.

The one thing they should do (but probably won't) during this upcoming rehash of the series is to put the origional show on DVD.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 27, 2008)

I use to play the game all the time, i've always liked it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 27, 2008)

EWJ FTW!



Naren said:


> There's an Earthworm Jim animation?  I've played the SNES video games, but I didn't know there was an animated series. Is it any good? Most of the animations based on games or movies pretty much suck...



From what I remember of it, it's a more or less standard Warner Brothers style cartoon.


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jul 28, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> From what I remember of it, it's a more or less standard Warner Brothers style cartoon, except it was awesome and was just pure lolz.


 
I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 28, 2008)

It wasn't THAT awesome. It was all right. I liked it about as much as most other WB cartoons.


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jul 28, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> It wasn't THAT awesome. It was all right. I liked it about as much as most other WB cartoons.


 
Try watching again (a difficult task). Its' lunacy will become apparent in ways that it didn't when you were younger.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 30, 2008)

I grew up with both the game and the TV show, also had some action figures. Quite awesome. The cartoon has one of the best theme songs as well. Plus his voice was done by Dan Castellenetta (Homer Simpson).


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't remember the cartoon..just the game. The game was hilariously great. The title song kicked ass, I'm humming it now. And the levels...oh man, like the blind salamander level with the moonlight sonata in the background, or the space race against that chicken I think it was, oh! and the level where you had to bounce the puppies to safety or else the dog who was watching would fuck your ass up...goodtimes


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 12, 2008)

It wasn't a chicken, it was Psycrow.


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 13, 2008)

I loved the games when I was a kid, very addictive! They should make a next-gen version of Earthworm Jim already, PS3 & 360. That would be awesome! I don't see why not either, considering some of the junk that they release nowadays.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 22, 2008)

Pauly said:


> "I must not fear, fear is the mindkiller!!"



Isn't that from Dune?


----------



## GuitarG2 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Isn't that from Dune?


 
Might've been, but Peter Puppy said it as well.


----------



## neoclassical (Aug 23, 2008)

Earthworm Jim=true, also Freakazoid.


----------

